# Outline of Your Speedcubing Method, Tricks, and Techniques



## dChan (Apr 15, 2008)

It would be interesting to see some general outlines of the method different cubers use to solve the cube and what tricks and techniques they have added on. Just outline your method doing the usual "1. Cross, 2. F2L" format but at the end of it list what types of things you have added to make it faster like COLL or advanced block building, recognition by blocks, etc. Also, state your time so we can see how everyone compares with their method.

Thanks,
dChan


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 15, 2008)

1.Cross(preserve CE pairs)
2.F2L
3.Orient edges
4.Apply one of 7 cross OLL's
5.PLL

I do the same thing as most other speedcubers. I still haven't learned full OLL. My OLL is a bit different after getting the cross. I can predict the PLL up to a certain point. I know how some of my OLL algs permute pieces so I can anticipate how the PLL will look. Other than that, I can recognize PLL cases by blocks instead of having to line them up first. I've been seeing this used a lot lately.

I average sub-25. I say sub-25 because they always are. My times are not very consistent with my method because of the possibilities of LL orientation immediately after F2L.


----------



## dChan (Apr 15, 2008)

What is your average solving time, pcharles93? Have you thought of using Lucas's Compound OLL for your OLL step? It turns your 2 look OLL into a 1-look LL without you having to learn all the algorithms for OLL yet so it is a good learning tool and is quite fast. I used it up until I got to around 24 seconds average so it should be good for you.

Okay, I'll keep the ball rolling and outline my method and techniques. It is basically Macky-style Fridrich without COLL and more emphasis on LL control.

1. Cross, 3 seconds
2. F2L, 11 seconds
3. OLL, 3 seconds
4. PLL, 3 seconds
Theoretical Average: 20 seconds

First off, I prioritize block-building to cross solving so 50 percent of the time I'm doing cross and the other 50 percent I'm block-building. I favor opposite color solving when it is very easy or at least easier than doing the solve on my normal cross color. I adapted empty slot techniques from learning Keyhole F2L plus I learned the more advanced tricks for various cases. As I finish the last c/e pair I look for possibilities to manipulate the LL and try to make sure at least 1 pair of edges is oriented. I use some algorithms that I learned from a short stint with ZBF2L to influence and preserve LL edge orientation(a few ZBF2L algorithms I use actually preserve the whole OLL so those help). When possible I try to completely orientate the LL as I finish my last c/e pair. For OLL and PLL I use basic pattern recognition techniques as well as heavy block recognition techniques.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Cross (4 seconds)
2. F2L (17 seconds =\)
3. Orient edges (1-2 seconds)
4. OLL (For when the cross on the bottom is oriented) (1-4 seconds, depending on the case)
5. PLL (4-10 seconds, depending on if I know it.)
6. Put cube down.

That is just average.

There are a few of the PLLs I have forgotten(About 6 I think). If I get one of those I don't know, I do the alg for A Perm to set it up to one I know.

I know it's an abstract method of doing that, but it's actually efficient for quick;y changing cases.


----------



## dChan (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't forget to state your times so we can all see how fast you are with your method. 

I wonder if anyone here still uses the beginner's method but has a sub-40 second average or something like that. That would be cool.


----------



## shelley (Apr 16, 2008)

One of my friends learned to cube, but never wanted to learn any new algorithms or techniques beyond the beginner method. I don't know about his average (any cuber who cares enough to take an average of 12 times probably cares enough to try learning PLLs), but he gets times in the 30-40 second range regularly. He even holds cross on top during his F2L.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 16, 2008)

1.Cross or 2x2 block or random part of F2L solving 4 pieces. (6 seconds, I need great improvement on this step)
2.Finish F2L but last slot (10 seconds)
3.Last slot (one of 4 cases just to avoid no edges oriented (3 seconds)
4.OLL flip edges (2 seconds)
5.OLL orient corners (2 seconds)
6.PLL (4 seconds)


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 16, 2008)

Cross (5 seconds)
F2L (20 Seconds)
OLLe (2 seconds)
OLLc (3 seconds)
PLL (9/21) (5 seconds)

These are all on average, so depending on which case I get greatly affects my time. So if I get a sune + a U Perm, I will get a low 30s solve


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 16, 2008)

Cross-4sec
F2L-2-3sec/pair
OLL-3-6sec
PLL-2-4sec

My OLL range is high because i use 3-Look supplemented with about 20 extra OLLs. I have never bothered to optimize my PLLs

Theoretical average: 17-26sec

I usually average around 24....give or take 1.5sec


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 16, 2008)

Rpotts said:


> Cross (5 seconds)
> F2L (20 Seconds)
> OLLe (2 seconds)
> OLLc (3 seconds)
> ...





Sune + U perm makes my life <3


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 16, 2008)

For fridrich:
1.Cross (2 seconds)
2.F2L slots(8 seconds)
3.OLL (3 seconds)
4.PLL (2 seconds)

Average: 15 seconds


For my method:
1. 3/4 cross (1 second)
2.3 F2L slots (9 seconds)
3.F2LL (3 seconds)
4.F2ELL (2 seconds)
5.PLL (2 seconds)

Average=17 seconds


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 16, 2008)

Nakajima:

1. Cross (1-1.5s)
2. F2L (5-6s)
3. OLL (1-1.5s)
4. PLL (2s)

So the upper bound is 11s, and lower bounds is 9s lol


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 16, 2008)

Cross (1-3 Seconds)
F2L(6-10 Seconds)
OLL (1-2 Seconds)
PLL ( 2 Seconds)

Average 17-20 Seconds


----------



## cubekid (Apr 16, 2008)

hmm... well i just switched to roux yesterday, so take that into consideration:

1) 1x2x3 block on left
2) 1x2x3 block on right
3) orient+permute corners
4) orient edges
5) permute edges

latest avg: 57sec

unfortunately i don't really know the times for each, but the 1x2x3 blocks definitely take the majority of the time. the last steps are easy


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 16, 2008)

Cross: 1-2 seconds
F2L: between 1.3 and 1.8 per pair
OLL: 2 seconds
PLL: 2-2.5 seconds (execution: <2 seconds)

(including recognization)

so the upper bound is around 14 and the lower bound is around 10 seconds...

I normally average around 13 seconds, sometimes Sub-13 and I have 4 averages that are Sub-12...


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cross 4.43
F2L 14.59
OLL 4.05
PLL 2.64

I just made 1 solve.
F2L was pretty slow, it was ma first one today.
Now another one

Cross 6.75
F2L 12.37
OLL 3.65
PLL 2.64 again


----------



## L00M (Apr 16, 2008)

pcharles93 and I use the exact same method right now:

1.Cross(preserve CE pairs)
2.F2L
3.Orient edges
4.Apply one of 7 cross OLL's
5.PLL

I'm currently averaging about 35 seconds.
I only know the 7 cross OLL algorithms, and have almost finished memorized the PLL cases. I currently know 19 of the 21 (having learned 2 of 4 G perms in my spare time the last two nights... 2 to go). 
Once I can perform the 21 PLL cases in my sleep, I'll probably move on to learning some more advanced F2L algorithms. Everything I do currently is intuitive, and there are a few cases where I'm terribly slow. 
Furthermore, I think the ability to look ahead just comes with practice. Within the last month, my ability to look ahead has increased greatly, and my times are showing it.
I really need to learn some finger tricks too. 

Lastly, I think one thing that really helps me is sitting next to my wife while solving. The (to me) comforting sound of the Rubiks clicks, and turns, and straining springs irritates the bejeezes out of her. So, I super slow solve while sitting next to her. Then, I take it with me to my office (the bathroom) and speed solve in private with the door closed. This slow/fast approach seems to have helped a lot. 

Neil


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> One of my friends learned to cube, but never wanted to learn any new algorithms or techniques beyond the beginner method. I don't know about his average (any cuber who cares enough to take an average of 12 times probably cares enough to try learning PLLs), but he gets times in the 30-40 second range regularly. He even holds cross on top during his F2L.




That's interesting, shelley. I havn't tried an average with the beginner's method in a while but I rememer that I used to get around 40 second averages(this was when I already was averaging in the upper 20s). I wonder what the absolute limit is with that method. Maybe someone here uses it and knows, lol.

Harris, is there any site that shows how Nakajima solves exactly? E.g. does he use tons of multi-slotting and really advanced F2L techniques? I am very interested in learning about his style.

@L00M: lol, your 'office' must be pretty relaxing as well. I wonder if alternating between going super fast and then super smooth might help cubers break the 20 second barrier as well as intermediate cubers to just get faster period. I shall try that today. Thanks for the tip(well hopefully it is a tip).


----------



## L00M (Apr 16, 2008)

Just posting to see if my signature is working now.....

(and yes, my office is quite relaxing... nice and quite too  )


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 16, 2008)

Cross
Intuitive F2L
Solve cross LL
Orient corners LL
Solve corners LL

I average around 30, my best average is 27.3 and my best time is 20.09.

I really want to start learning OLLs and PLLs, but, haven't gotten around to it much.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Cross - 2sec
2. 3 slots - 2sec*3
3. ELS - 2sec
4. CLS - 2.5
5. PLL - 2.5 sec

15 seconds; that sounds about correct. 
(Bad, but correct.)




L00M said:


> Just posting to see if my signature is working now.....



(At least respond to the topic!)


----------



## L00M (Apr 16, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> L00M said:
> 
> 
> > Just posting to see if my signature is working now.....
> ...




I did. 
I added the comment about my 'office'.


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2008)

lol, yup, technically he did respond to the topic that I posed. So it was sort of like a sub-topic response. 

If you use Cross, F2L, ELL, CLL, please respond. I would love to see your techniques and tricks. Also everyone who supposedly uses Roux and Petrus: where are you? It will be cool if we can have everyone just post so we can see how we all solve.

EDIT: I just realized: props to Lucas for posting an outline of a non-Fridrich method! Someone else posted a non-Fridrich method as well but I forgot his username and am too lazy to check...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 16, 2008)

L00M said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > L00M said:
> ...


Oh, just propelling our side conversation?
Never mind, then. 

Oh, I'm typing this in school, where I cube a lot anyhow. 
(While I'm posting already, was that misspelling of "Rubix" on purpose?)


----------



## L00M (Apr 16, 2008)

....can't answer.... must stay on topic..... must not hijack thread....

(I found it quoted that way, so I left it that way.... I'm not sure if it's a misquote, or intentional.)


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2008)

lol, feel free to hijack the thread! I don't mind but I first want someone to post their outline and techniques for a cool method like Roux.


EDIT: I think whoever made that quote just did not know how to spell. Change it or I'll send the spelling police at you!


----------



## L00M (Apr 16, 2008)

Edited to save face...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 16, 2008)

Speedcubing.com report:
"In a tragic turn of events, a speedcubing forum went off topic. Thread #3666, en route from Fridrich to Roux (while passing over MGLS), with a purpose of comparing method outlines, was lost in a huge storm of side conversation precipitated by the critical Hurrycane Lucas. With the pilot absent, several members of the forum proceeded to hijack the conversation. The pilot, Daniel Chan, has acknowledged his little influence, and agreed to let the hijackers to continue. Unfortunately, the conclusion of his unfortunate hijacking is currently uncertain."


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I'm worse than anybody else about hijacking threads. I'm especially bad about hijacking the competition threads. I've recently vowed to try to be better about not hijacking threads in the future.

So, in the spirit of that, here's my method - very boring:
Cross
Intuitive F2L
OLL
PLL

Pure Fridrich, I'm afraid - really no extras. And despite knowing all the OLLs my typical average is still over 30, although my best average of 10 is 28.61 and my best nonlucky single is 22.59.

I'm just really slow with fingertricks and such. My best ever prepared solve (using typical moves for the solve, not an optimized solve - about 60 turns) is now 16.52 seconds, and that was with about 100 tries. Pathetic. It seems like I'm really the wrong kind of person to be using Fridrich.


----------



## shelley (Apr 16, 2008)

dChan said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friends learned to cube, but never wanted to learn any new algorithms or techniques beyond the beginner method. I don't know about his average (any cuber who cares enough to take an average of 12 times probably cares enough to try learning PLLs), but he gets times in the 30-40 second range regularly. He even holds cross on top during his F2L.
> ...



I agree, he's an interesting case. He's been cubing almost as long as I have (I've got maybe half a year's experience on him) but after all this time he still insists on using the beginner method. Because he holds cross on top during F2L, he's developed a neat way to flick the D layer really fast with his ring/pinky fingers. It's like upside-down fingertricks.

His detailed method is this:
1. Cross
2. First layer corners
3. Second layer edges
4. (flip cube over) Orient LL edges using F R U R' U' F' or F U R U' R' F'
5. Permute corners using R U' L' U R' U' L
6. Orient corners using Sune
7. Permute edges using Allan

Because he permutes corners before he orients them, he can use R U' L' U R' U' L which is shorter than other corner permutation algs taught with beginner methods. When I teach beginners I teach them to orient everything first and then permute, because that transitions more easily into Fridrich PLLs and other more advanced methods. But since he's not interested in advanced methods, this works for him.

As for myself, my method's quite boring. I use straight Fridrich: cross, F2L, OLL, PLL. All my weird tricks and techniques are mostly in the BLD department.


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2008)

@shelley: I think you made a mistake on step 2 shelley. It should be First-layer corners right?

This has gotten me so interested in the beginner's method again I think I am going to try it out today in between practice. 

No special techniques for speedsolving though?

@Lucas: All I can say is "ROFL." Do we have any information on the survivors?


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 16, 2008)

1, Basic cross combined with dual solving, xcross and if there are blocks to start from I use 2x2x2 or Hise as start for an xcross, xxcross or even xxxcross. In some cases where there is an easy 2x2x2 but one of the F2L edges becomes fliped I still use it for an xcross and solve the last edge and orient LL cross in one alg after F2L is done (2 cases, 1 or 3 LL edges fliped).

2, F2L using all kinds of emty slot tricks and a lot of RdR type of moves (to avoid RUF)

3, VH-F2L and a lot of ZBF2L (see also last part of 1)

4, COLL + a lot of ZBLL but also "half ZB" where I force a U or H-PLL (avoiding Z-PLL). In 1:27 I get OLL from VH/ZBF2L and then I end the solve here using PLL.

5, If I'm not done here I do mostly U-PLL, else Z or H-PLL.

The times for the parts differs a lot from solve to solve because of the many variations I use. My better averages are around 28 seconds, the better singles (mosty when I get ZBF2L/ZBLL solves) are around 20 seconds.

I'm pretty slow in recognition and also when I'm trying to recall the alg to use, that because I know so many cases, it takes time to sort it out from the rest in the mind. I guess about 5 seconds on average is used to do nothing but looking at the cube and thinking 

Well, a couple of more years of practising and that will probably not be a problem anymore


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 17, 2008)

dChan said:


> Harris, is there any site that shows how Nakajima solves exactly? E.g. does he use tons of multi-slotting and really advanced F2L techniques? I am very interested in learning about his style.



He doesn't MS that's for sure. I guess he might use like empty slots etc, just like the ones on Macky's site. May be COLL, but that's pretty much it. Just, turn faster xD


----------



## Arget (Apr 17, 2008)

Cross- 2-3 Sec
Intuitive F2l-10-13 Sec
OLL-1-6 Sec (yea i suck at OLL don't know many)
PLL-2-4 (Pretty much my LL sucks )
Avg ~26


----------



## DavidWoner (May 15, 2008)

cross: 2-4 (on left)
f2l: 10-14 (still on left)
OLLe: 2-3
OLLc: 2-3
PLL: 3-8(8 is when i dont know the perm, and i have do double perm it)
theoretical average: 19-32
actual average: about 26-27

yeah. by the way my f2l is entirely self-taught. i tried learning by algs but it was too boring, so i designed solutions to all the cases myself, and a few of them are better that those on some websites.


----------



## mizzle (May 15, 2008)

I use a lot of different methods, but I suppose I'll just list what I can.

1) *orient edges/start my cross or block (I restrict F and B quarter turns, so that my whole F2L is RUL[D])
2) finish cross or block, and get a good idea for my first pair (I usually attempt to spot and follow an edge that will end up in the U layer after all of my cross is done, and spot the corner after)
3) finish F2L minus a final slot (Because my edges are all oriented, I multislot and use mixed pairs)
4) **use final slot to influence corner orientation (try for T, L, U, or skip)
5) ***COLL, or, if I recognize it, ZBLL (I also know the PLLs except the G perms, which I should learn, and a lot of CLL/ZBLL cases that I use in various situations.)
6) EPLL (With my COLL, I generally aim to fix at least one edge, so that I get 3 cycles, or the H perm. I hate the Z.)

* If the cross is readily apparent, if the orientation case sucks, or if I can see a perfect block start, I just go with that and orient edges using my first three pairs.
** Sometimes, I finish the final pair to get a Heise finish. Those are great.
*** I get a lot of fake ZB cases these days (1 setup turn to make a COLL case into a Y perm, that sort of thing) I also manage a bunch of extra Heise style finishes this way with corner commutators.

This is all assuming I'm going to do layer by layer. I see a fair number of Roux starts that I go with, too. I like the method a lot. Just need more work with it. I really should get my CF solutions up to par...

For Roux solves, I look for a good way to make my first block during inspection. I mix blocks a lot, and very rarely finish one entirely before starting the other. I like to use my pairs to orient edges and corners early if I can, so that I have less to do later. With my final pair, I generally fix the center orientation, so that during my COLL or CLL case (I use COLL to preserve good edge orientation cases, or CLL to get a second chance with ones I don't like) I can recognize edge orientation and be prepared.

When I get to the corners step, I can go many ways. Often, I'll have F2L done, and finish with a CLL/OLL case and go from there. Sometimes, I'll notice a nice way to make a block, and finish with Heise. Generally, I use COLL to keep my edges the same and finish corners.

For edges, if I have DB or DF done early, I know the cases to orient the edges, and I know a fair number of L5E algorithms. Special cases are great. If I have a normal orientation, I keep an eye on UR and UL while I'm flipping, and try to finish my alg with those as near to solved as possible.

Once those are in place, it's just an M slice edges alg finish.

Rarely do I start a solve and not switch methods at least once during it.


----------



## LarsN (May 15, 2008)

mizzle said:


> Rarely do I start a solve and not switch methods at least once during it.



I really like your approach to solving with different methods. I'm looking into different methods at the moment.
Do you pause while switching methods during a solve?


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2008)

@mizzle: You did not list any times! Pretty interesting outline, by the way.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 15, 2008)

I do a pretty standard Fridrich style solve, but I use a full compound LL (compound OLL and compound PLL) inspired by Mr. Garron's page on compound OLL. I also try to do an extended cross when I can.


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2008)

How would you do a one-look compound PLL with a diagonal corner switiching case? You just remember how it affects the edges?

EDIT: Also, you did not list any times for the steps.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 15, 2008)

My times are horrible, I'm lucky to get sub 2 minutes on a solve.

For a diagonal swap I use an E-perm that does not change the edges followed by whatever I have to do to the edges.


----------



## David (May 15, 2008)

Cross 2-3 sec
F2L 9-11 secs
OLL 4-6 sec 
PLL 2-3 sec

Somewhere around 18 sec average depending on case, if everything is at the minimum 15-16 secs are there. It's usually around there. My Cross and F2L can be done under 10 secs if I really focus and look ahead, but if I don't 12 secs. My OLL's are really bad I need to relearn some of them, and I'm in the process of learning COLL which will help some. PLL there's only the usual cases that everybody hates. But for those of you that are looking for better algs use http://opticubes.com/speedcubing.php they have a great list of PLL and F2L algs.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 15, 2008)

Breakdowns:

F2l and the cross, 11 seconds
OLL- 3 seconds
PLL- sub 3 seconds
So 17 second avg which is what i avg


----------



## mizzle (May 15, 2008)

LarsN said:


> I really like your approach to solving with different methods. I'm looking into different methods at the moment.
> Do you pause while switching methods during a solve?



Nope. It's natural enough now that it's pretty fluid. Generally, I do it without really thinking about it. When you first start, you'll probably notice a pause as you learn to switch over thought patterns and get into the other method's mindset.

Eventually, they all just meld into one, and you don't think about using separate methods most of the time.

As for the times, it varies wildly with the day, not with the method. Some days I can manage a 17 average no matter what I do, some days I can get all ZB finishes, some days under very specific conditions, I can be sub 15 all the time. Other days, I'm super 21.


----------



## MistArts (May 17, 2008)

Cross: 1-6 seconds
F2L: 12-18 seconds
Edge Orient if need: 1-3 seconds
OLL(30/57): <1-3 seconds
PLL: 1-4 seconds
+ Pauses 1-4 seconds

Average: ~17-~38 

Real Average: ~25


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 17, 2008)

1. cross: 3-4s
2. F2L: 11-15
3. 2-Look OLL: 4-8s
4. PLL :5s??

Avg solve: 29.xxs
I only need to learn 2 more of the G-Perms to have a full PLL.

My cross and LL are horrible. I've never taken the time to be able to fully memorize the cross. And my LL is way to slow.

It all comes with practice I guess...


----------



## noobcuber (May 17, 2008)

what do you mean fully memorise the cross you dont use algs or anything for it do you? ort do you mean been able to do it without looking at it after insepction??


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 17, 2008)

After inspection you should have an idea on how to do the cross. It is the shortest step, so you can get it down easy.


----------



## mrbiggs (May 17, 2008)

cross
F2L (almost completely intuitive, I know 1 algorithm and its inverse for one hard case)
eOLL
cOLL
PLL

My averages are usually a little higher than 25 seconds, a little lower on a good day, a few seconds higher on a bad day. I don't know the breakdown, but cross+F2L usually takes 15-18s.

Oh, I also use 2-look PLL for G perms and 2 Sunes for two cOLL cases. Working on it...


----------

